
ChaiScript - Easy to use scripting for C++ - evangineer
http://www.chaiscript.com/
======
samlittlewood
It'd be great if there were some good examples of the script up there on the
front page - even after a few minutes of clicking around - I had only seen
C++, no ChaiScript.

This did not really give me any feel for whether I would want it embedded in
my project or not.

~~~
dkersten
I gave up before I even found any ChaiScript code. Ok, so I see its easy to
embed, but whats the language like!?

Didn't do much to convince me. I'll stick with Javascript (QtScript really;
which is insanely easy to integrate into a C++ Qt project) and Lua (with the
excellent LuaJIT) for my embeddable language needs.

------
phaedrus
I hadn't been aware of ChaiScript until now, but its C++ binding techniques
are similar to what I developed for my LikeMagic project, a (mostly-)language-
independent C++ script language binding project, with Io as its first backend
language. Interesting case of parallel evolution; I'll have to contact the
author to see if he wants to collaborate on ideas - we even happen to use the
same BSD license for our two projects.

<https://github.com/dennisferron/LikeMagic>

------
joe_the_user
Saying this is the "only" EMSCAscript compatible c++ scripting language seems
a rather debatable claim

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QtScript>

Obviously, Qt script is designed for c++ plus Qt whereas this is designed for
c++ plus Boost. I personally think Boost is over-complicated ridiculousness
but maybe that's just me. Still, there is at least one alternative to
Chaiscript, if not more.

~~~
alok-g
It says it's "ECMAScript-inspired". "Only" is used for "designed from the
ground up with C++ compatibility".

------
buckwild
IMO, it would really help if the main page quickly discussed the differences
and similarities between chaiscript, python, and C++. I couldn't find that
explanation, but I only surfed the page for 30 seconds or so.

Looks cool.

~~~
zokier
Also imho comparison between standard ECMAscript and Chaiscript would be
welcome.

------
alok-g
See also: <http://softintegration.com/>

------
anonymous246
Interesting middle ground between Swig+(C++)+$scripting_language and pure C++.

A key weakness I see here is the lack of a standard library for Chaiscript.

If I choose to use my preferred approach of Swig+(C++)+Tcl, I get a command
line REPL shell and Tcl's excellent file I/O stuff, regex, string functions
etc for free (the Tcl pieces I mentioned are never the efficiency bottlenecks
in the sort of compute-intensive programs I write).

I don't see enough here to convince me that it's better than pure C++ or
swig+scripting language.

